# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Escape and Survival from FEMA Camps (just in case)

## AirborneEagles

Escape and Survival from a FEMA Camp.

Many have heard of them, some have not and wonder if they even exist. 

Some information first.
Well, upon my own research and looking at the many videos on youtube of both FEMA Camps and coffins by the millions, I for one believe they are there and exist for a reason.

Why are they there? Well, with high rising barbed wire fences and cattle gates they are not large enough to hold cattle, but have cameras and guard posts similar in design to concentration camps. They have furnaces large enough to put stacked plastic coffins into and large gas tanks and gas lines going into them. Some are already outfitted with armed guards just waiting for the moment to accept people. They are in public areas and very remote areas. From the Arizona dessert to the wilderness in Virginia, from abandoned railroad stations to reconfigured vacant large post office buildings. Some are near airstrips, others on military bases, and others are near railroads. FEMA and Homeland Security have been funding these for years. Over 200 million a year goes into the camps alone. Another few hundred million went into a 10 year contract (7 years ago) to build millions of plastic coffins. None of these FEMA camps are inside buildings, they are all outside. So what is up?

The main question I ask is why all these FEMA camps to hold millions of people since there are not that many terrorists in America or even the Middle East? Are they expecting massive food shortages and riots and large gangs of criminals to arise from the dust? Are they expecting some biological disaster that people will have to be quarantined (outside in the cold winter or deadly heat during summer) that they need to hold millions of people just in case? Are they expecting something that the public is unaware of that requires millions to be held up and burned perhaps in these camps? 

There are over 800 FEMA camps in the United States alone. Canada residents have reported on websites with pictures they are there too. 

So let us start with something to look at. Some videos and pictures of FEMA camps.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P-hvPJPTi4

Footage from 4 years ago.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...26260716604258

Footage (aug 2010)
http://www.apfn.org/APFN/camps.htm

Millions of coffins being made and stacked up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wV3vc9kDEM

More on the millions of coffins made.
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/298295...ffins_for_who/

Website listing some of the camps and has videos and other information.

FEMA camps from Katrina photos and blogs. The trial.
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/fema.html

Good information about FEMA camps.
http://campfema.com/

Another website about FEMA camps and Martial Law.
http://www.freedomfiles.org/war/fema.htm

More on the subject with executive orders listed and other information.
http://www.apfn.org/apfn/camps.htm

Map of FEMA Camps.
http://www.awesumo.com/femacamps/

So now, how does anyone escape and survive one of these? (For instance if and only IF by some chance someone ends up in a FEMA camp). 

Here is an Army Survival Manual. Just tips some can find handy in them if they are new to Survival.

US Army Survival Manual: Survival, Evasion and Recovery manual.
http://wsclick.infospace.com/clickse...D&_IceUrl=true

Now, upon all the other things in this great site, there is little I can find on escape.
So, remember sharp rocks. Round rocks can be broken with other rocks to make sharp rocks. Instant weapon when you have nothing else. (Use your imagination what you can do with it.) A sharp rock can also cut those plastic straps used for cheap handcuffs. It has many uses. If you know self defense and cut yourself free, you may be able to overpower (knock out) a guard and take his weapon to do as you wish. However, the main thing is not to get captured to begin with. 

Practice getting out of plastic handcuffs. It is not easy, but it can be done. Plastic stretches just enough to work around.
Know self defense. Know how to live off the land without anything on you. Practice breaking rocks, even with your hands tied feel around and get used to looking with your hands for sharp rocks in the dark. Practice throwing rocks in case you have to distract a guard to escape if that is all you have. (Even a little rock hurts when hit in the face.) If you still have shoe strings they can be used to choke out a guard. Even ripping off a sleeve of a jump suit (prison uniform) and using that as a choking weapon. 

Railroad car engines, well you can use your wide and big imagination to disable them before they haul away your friends and family. 
Anything to do with FEMA camps, if you live near one you can also use your imagination what to do with it to help others who end up there. No need to go further on that. 

Then using what you know and find in books or on the information highway you can get a pretty good idea of how to survive without anything on you in the wild once you escape. A few books I like are books about how indians survived, how they made clothing from sage bark and how to make tools from what nature provides. Look around and there are many free Ebooks that come in handy or buy one at your local book store. Printed things are great since if the internet gets shut down, you still have it on hand. 

To say what exactly these camps are for is questionable, however, it never hurts to expect the worst and prepare for it. 
To spend that much money and build so many FEMA camps that can hold millions, they are not there to just look at. 

The question you have to ask yourself is: Do you want to die without fighting for your life? Or will you go peacefully to the fire.
If you ever watched any real video of world war II inside those concentration camps you may have asked yourself why thousands didn't fight back against a few dozen soldiers. Instead they walked right into the gas showers without a fight. Would you?

This may not seem like much to help in escape, but every little bit helps and many have escaped Nazi camps and even very secure prisons. Using what is available to get the job done. 

Perhaps these FEMA camps are for illegal immigrants. Perhaps for martial law if the economy breaks down and banks close their doors. Perhaps it is for a large natural disaster like Katrina. Perhaps it is for something like an EMP strike (trains are EMP proof?), and maybe there is some evil plan we just don't know about that is about to happen ....someday.

----------


## crashdive123

The existence of FEMA camps have been soundly and resoundingly debunked.  The fact that anybody still believes in their existence speaks volumes as to the information that they relay to others, and I dare say any information.

----------


## Hawgs_Fan

'nuff said....  :Smile:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

There is some evidence, but there are people promoting the idea beyond reality. For example the largest camp is supposed to hold 2 million people in Fairbanks Alaska. How much sense does thar make in a state that only has a total popultion of 600,000? I've looked for facilities that could hold that many people in Fairbanks, it does not exist. None of this can be taken as fact or totally dismissed either. Definately beyond the scope of this forum or interest of most here.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Since I have never seen any in real life, I would suspect that one would be able to see them using satellite images (Google Earth) if they existed.  




> There are over 800 FEMA camps in the United States alone.


Never seen these but I have seen Area 51.  Go figure....

----------


## Justin Case

> Since I have never seen any in real life, I would suspect that one would be able to see them using satellite images (Google Earth) if they existed.  
> 
> 
> 
> *Never seen these but I have seen Area 51.  Go figure..*..


LOL,,  Good Point !

----------


## Old GI

The only "FEMA Camps" that I have seen and worked in, are temporary and set up for relief workers.  They also create the FEMA-trailer parks.

----------


## Pal334

*AirborneEagles:*  Although I laud your research, I do not mean any disrespect when I say, you unfortunately wasted your time. None of the sites you posted as reference have any credibility. None cite any factual evidence and misrepresent what little "facts" they offer.They are fantasy and frankly could be fun for a wild day dream or two.  Heck, even a dream about "black unmarked helicopters" would be fun.The videos show "security measures" that are the standard in any industry, and most facilities apear to be just empty government type facilities. and is it not curious that none (that I could tell) of the "narrators or contributors " disclose the source of their revelations?
I would suggest that you do some serious research and visit some credible sites to find out what the real Mission of FEMA is. 
But thanks for theflight into fantasy.

----------


## Rick

Someone tell me about one in Indiana and I'll go take pictures to show it's not real. Can I go back to sleep now?

----------


## Pal334

Geesh,, nothing works to keep you awake, does it ?  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Set off the tornado sirens and I'm wide awake. Tell me to fear Zombie hordes. Zzzzzzzzzz.

----------


## AirborneEagles

Well, I guess I am backed against the corner here. So, other than spending money going out and finding one and taking pictures (which others have already done) I will just post some references and video's others took of the FEMA camps.

Well for Indiana this might help. Beech Grove Indiana camp.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...6260716604258#
Another video of Beech Grove. Probably can google earth beech grove and see what you can see online.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9Ut-t7k_zY

Kingsbury Indiana with google earth coordinates. 
http://hubpages.com/hub/FEMA-in--Indiana

Video series on FEMA camps. Worth watching. Many creditable people. Starts out at night, then he goes at daytime.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LagyC...eature=related

Some other references are:
Now Alex Jones made a wonderful movie called Police State 4. Most probably heard about him, but at least he backs up his stories with as much proof as possible giving the circumstances. The Movie is Police State 4, over 2 hours long.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Klqv9...eature=related

Some other videos of Alex Jones (some think he is a quack), but he has had many senators, congressmen and active law enforcement on his show. However he has some great information. He goes out and finds evidence. Shows his evidence even and tells you where to go to find the information. It is a 4 part series, also has Glen Beck on Record as saying he "cannot debunk" FEMA camps when he said he wanted to, but then he admits there is something going on in this country. Then Glen twists his words around so much it just sounds insane.  Alex Jones puts it straight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgEe9-XAGAE

Rense also has covered FEMA Camps.
http://www.rense.com/general17/statebystate.htm

The ones that many are posting on youtube or google don't look like fun parks. =) I mean I can be morbid, but not that morbid.

All you have to do is google these things. But I cannot convince anyone. Just FYI.
You don't have to post anything, just look these things up and nobody will know if you believe it or not.
I just like to ask questions and try to find and answer to things. If we don't ask or look into these things, we will never know.
"Research Everything", I won't say anything more about it.

----------


## kyratshooter

Right now there are about 50 empty manufacturing facilities within 25 miles I could go vidio and put on U-tube as a FEMA camp.  Chain link, barbed wire, industrial furnaces, rail sidings.  One is near the airport too, and siddles up nicely to the Ohio River so they could transport the enslaved hordes by barge, which is much cheaper than plane tickets.  

Lots to ponder here.

Why coffins for a mass grave, that's a new first.  Everywhere else they just shoot you and dump you in a ditch.  

Why coffins for a creamitoriam?  Sounds like a terrible waste of coffins, and can you imagine what that plastic does to the inside of the oven!

And why go to all this trouble?  If the government was really out to thin the heard they would move all the "worthwhile people" to a secure location in the name of national security and drop a few well placed nukes on the rest.  No fuss, no muss.  Blame it on who-ever.

What I really want to know is why would a person be so important or threatening that they would need "rounding up"?  I do not know a single thing that would get me on anyones "list".  I don't know many other people that would be "Listable" either.  What will the criteria be: religion, skin color, ethnic background, education, job experience?

Are we at the any or all of the above stage in our society?

And the big question on escape from the camp:  Why did you get in the railroad car and let them take you there to start with?  You waited until the fight was over to start swinging!

----------


## Pal334

Totally ridiculous. Taking videos of empty box cars, livestock cars and taking the unsupported leap that they are being converted to "FEMA" cars? 
Take what ever fantasy  leap you want if it "supports" their "point". 
Kyratshooter brings up good points. These "preparations " when taken apart make zero sense, even for a government program.

_"You don't have to post anything, just look these things up and nobody will know if you believe it or not."_ I don't mind people knowing what I think of this silliness.


Have fun in fantasy world

----------


## crashdive123

AirborneEagles - if you feel backed into a corner, it is one of your own making.  In the past you have posted a few how-to's, stating how easy it was to do some of the things.  Maybe it's me, but some of your how-to's seemed anything but easy, but rather the fantasy of an Internet search.  Now you present your "well researched" information regarding FEMA camps.  Nothing you have presented appears "well researched", but rather the product of listening to too much Alex Jones on his Prison Planet, and related sites.

Let's take a closer look at one of your FEMA camps.

They say a picture is worth a thousand words.  Here is a picture of one of the FEMA camps.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

1.  Now, it has been reported that this camp is currently in use.

Investigations reveal that to be true.

2.  It has been reported that citizens are being held there that have committed no offenses.

Investigations reveal that to be true.

3.  It has been reported that torture routinely takes place at this location.

Investigations reveal that this is probable.


So how can this happen?  Well the one quirky thing about the photo with the Department of Homeland Security Lable on it.........It's a photo of a prison camp in North Korea.  Pssst.  It's not run by FEMA.

I hope facts are not going to get in the way of those that believe the camps are a reality in the United States.

----------


## Pal334

Crash, now you dun spoiled the whole conspiracy theory thing  :Flare:

----------


## Justin Case

aww shucks,,,,,,,,

(Putting  Tin foil hat back in closet)

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

You can shoot holes in the lies placed there by people willing to lie to make thier case but to cannot discount truth because you you found a lie. Sifting fact from fiction is needed to watch the nightly news. Just like this forum or anything else, you can't believe it ALL. Does not make it ALL untrue. I feel the same way about Global warming. They have been caught in enough lies I won't believe them but I know something is going on with the weather. I can see that with my own eyes. You don't know what you don't know.

----------


## Rick

Oh, you mean the FEMA camp at Beach Grove. Sorry. I thought you were talking about internment camps. No, those are the gas chambers for cremating all the gun owners in the U.S. The up side is they use black powder to do the cremations. Happens pretty quick, too. *POOF*

That happens to be the AMTRAK repair facility. I've been by it a hundred times. Yeah,it has barbed wire and security cameras. So does Lowes. 

The one in Kingsbury is the Peatland Garden Products company. The sell ... peat. If you follow you're own advice and google it you'll see a very nice picture of a flatbed trailer sitting out front with a load of pallettized bags of peat covered with black plastic. Looks like coffins from the air or pallettized bags of peat or just about anything a wild imagine would like to conjure up. 

Now, don't bother me again. I hate having to wake up to debunk this nonsense.

----------


## hunter63

Hey, aren't you the same guy that builds free rock shelters, but can't take pic's because it's raining.

I'll go away now..............

----------


## NightShade

Nazi inspired FEMA death camps?... Great... 1 more thing to put on my list of fears.....
I think I'll put in somewhere between an alien invasion or asteroid strike and rise of the antichrist / 4 horsemen of the apocalypse....

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Nazi inspired FEMA death camps?... Great... 1 more thing to put on my list of fears.....
> I think I'll put in somewhere between an alien invasion or asteroid strike and rise of the antichrist / 4 horsemen of the apocalypse....


I'm sure you are not worried. We did learn one thing from the Nazi's, they were the first to use flouride in the water to keep the Jews complacient. Have a drink of water and don't worry about it.

----------


## Justin Case

I would hope FEMA has coffins ready,  In the event of a major disaster, Natural or otherwise, We will need Them,,  look at what happened in Haiti,,  Rotting corpses scooped up with skip loaders , put in dump trucks with rubble/debris and hauled off to the dump,,

----------


## Rick

Boy, are you close. It was actually Grand Rapids, Mi and the date was January 25, 1945. That's almost Germany in my book. You aren't one of those Dupont is controlling the sheeple are you? Come on now, step forward if you are. I'm a fond proponent of better living through chemistry. 

Baaaaaaaaa.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Boy, are you close. It was actually Grand Rapids, Mi and the date was January 25, 1945. That's almost Germany in my book. You aren't one of those Dupont is controlling the sheeple are you? Come on now, step forward if you are. I'm a fond proponent of better living through chemistry. 
> 
> Baaaaaaaaa.


That's the great thing thing about the internet, you can find whatever info you need to support whatever position you take true or not. It sets us free to think whatever we want. At some point I hope people would realize they know nothing. I could be the smartest one here because I know I'm an idiot.

----------


## Justin Case

> That's the great thing thing about the internet, you can find whatever info you need to support whatever position you take true or not. It sets us free to think whatever we want. At some point I hope people would realize they know nothing. *I could be the smartest one here because I know I'm an idiot.*


LOL,,  That has Signature quote written all over it,,   :Smile: 


(You are right about the Net)

----------


## Ken

Can't most facilities be used for a variety of purposes? Heck, my office was once a medium-sized grocery store. Then it was renovated and became the local office of a regional newspaper. After that, a large insurance agency moved in. And almost 20 years ago, I had it all gutted and remodeled into professional office space.

I don't buy into any of this concentration camp conspiracy theory, and I don't believe that any such camps exist for any purpose at all. However, let me pose a really dumb question..........

What if, just what if, it became necessary to temporarily house a few million people for humanitarian reasons - like a major natural disaster well beyond anything we saw in Katrina, or the detonation of a nuclear weapon that rendered a major urban area uninhabitable - what then? 

I, for one, would like to see a few facilities across the country that could accomodate large populations in the event of such disasters. What other alternatives would we have? If, for example, N.Y.C. became uninhabitable, how many people in the United States would be willing to take a few New Yorkers into their homes and support them for a few years? 

Isn't that when most of us would be screaming that the government failed to properly plan for such a foreseeable event? 

The whole point of the matter is that it's up to us, not only on election day but on every day of our lives, to do what we need to do to protect and preserve every single freedom articulated in our Constitution and Bill of Rights.  *THAT* is how we can ensure that FEMA concentration camps will never be constructed.

Fight, yell, scream, post on forums, support candidates, protest - do whatever you feel is necessary, but in God's name don't sit on your @ss and tolerate ANY move or attempt by any level of government to regulate or curtail ANY freedom that we enjoy. 

Remember, there may be certain rights that you aren't particularly concerned with or government actions that may impact others and not you (for example, employing drunk driving roadblocks or mandating school uniforms) but rest assured that every time that the government takes away someone's rights brings them one step closer to attacking those rights you do care about.

And one last thought......*if things keep going the way they are*, and if I'm still around in 50 years as I expect to be  :Yes: , I may take a completely different view on all of this.

----------


## Rick

I'll have you know I don't use the internet. I have a set of encyclopedias. So there!

----------


## Justin Case

Do they still make those ??

----------


## Ken

> Do they still make those ??


You can bet your Funk & Wagnalls they do!

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I'll have you know I don't use the internet. I have a set of encyclopedias. So there!


Falling for encyclopedia salesmans? Do you have a Kirby too? Sucker! Oh yeah, it takes one to know one.

----------


## Justin Case

> You can bet your Funk & Wagnalls they do!


on a CD !   LOL

----------


## Ken

> on a CD ! LOL


Much easier to do a search that way, ain't it?

----------


## Rick

Kirby. If you only knew. I sent four of those things back before someone told me they had a blow end and a suck end. I thought all the motors were wired backwards. Sad. Really sad. On the up side. Those things are so strong they will blow chrome onto the ball hitch of 49 Mercury which is a pretty handy thing especially if you use your ball hitch a lot.

----------


## Justin Case

> Kirby. If you only knew. I sent four of those things back before someone told me *they had a blow end and a suck end.* I thought all the motors were wired backwards. Sad. Really sad. On the up side. Those things are so strong they will blow chrome onto the ball hitch of 49 Mercury which is a pretty handy thing especially if you use your ball hitch a lot.


Hmmm,,,  ummmm,,,,  oh never mind, ain't going there  :Scared:

----------


## Ken

> Kirby. If you only knew. I sent four of those things back before someone told me they had a blow end and a suck end. I thought all the motors were wired backwards. Sad. Really sad. On the up side. Those things are so strong they will blow chrome onto the ball hitch of 49 Mercury which is a pretty handy thing especially if you use your ball hitch a lot.


People, posts such as this one   é are called "traps."  They are set by moderators and administrators who have ban quotas to fill.  Do NOT respond to them.

----------


## Old GI

> I would hope FEMA has coffins ready,  In the event of a major disaster, Natural or otherwise, We will need Them,,  look at what happened in Haiti,,  Rotting corpses scooped up with skip loaders , put in dump trucks with rubble/debris and hauled off to the dump,,


DMORT :Sad:

----------


## Justin Case

> DMORT


 I Had to look that up,,,,   http://www.dmort.org/

Exactly Right.

----------


## Rick

And exactly left, too.

----------


## NightShade

> I'm sure you are not worried. We did learn one thing from the Nazi's, they were the first to use flouride in the water to keep the Jews complacient. Have a drink of water and don't worry about it.


2 questions....
Why would FEMA want to round me up and gas me?

Suppose its true... What should I do about it? Break round rocks into short rocks and throw them at the faces of armed guards, like the OP suggests?
Ok.. Technically that's 3 questions...

As for contaminated water.. Don't worry I have a secure and private water source... My concern is they start dumping it into the beer taps and whiskey bottles at my favorite pub..
Then I would be screwed!

Look , I hate big government and distrust the gvrnmnt more than most people.... But I refuse to play chicken little every time some whack theory comes along.
That's all from this guy...

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> 2 questions....
> Why would FEMA want to round me up and gas me?


Why ask me? I'm a truck driver. See my point?

----------


## Rick

I've had a lot of fun with this thread but to be honest this stuff is easy enough to check out. If you look on the web you'll find one or more or many in your state and no doubt there is one close to you. Just drive by and take a look. Don't take some anonymous poster's word for it. The two places here in Indiana really are the Amtrak repair center and I have been by it many times. I know that's what it is. The one up north is a peat packaging company. You can even see the peat piled up behind the plant if you look at google. It doesn't take a lot of investigative skills. Just drive by one.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Just drive by one.


You have to drive by ALL of them or you cannot discount ALL of them. Otherwise you will just know a little about it thinking you know it all.....Oh wait, I forgot where I was.

----------


## Rick

That would make a fun project though, wouldn't it? Do a compilation for us and let us know which are real. We'll be waiting till you get back.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> That would make a fun project though, wouldn't it? Do a compilation for us and let us know which are real. We'll be waiting till you get back.


I did check on the ones supposed to be here. 2 were bunk and one was very suspiciously possible with no other purpose I could think of. It looks like some kind of dedicated prison facilty and is strategically positioned north of Anchorage. Death Camp would be stretch but definately some kind of holding facility. Why just me? If we all checked our own area we would get a better idea. You and I did our part. we need everybody else to go out a check the ones that are supposed to be in thier area.

*Boots in the field, baby!*

----------


## Rick

Well, that was sort of what I had in mind for anyone that's interested. If folks believe them to be real who am I to destroy their illusions. They should drive by the closest one and check it out.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Well, that was sort of what I had in mind for anyone that's interested. If folks believe them to be real who am I to destroy their illusions. They should drive by the closest one and check it out.


And post findings here.

----------


## Rick

Given the governments ability to respond to any crises I think it would sort of be like this. 

http://www.spike.com/video/cat-herding/2666557

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Given the governments ability to respond to any crises I think it would sort of be like this. 
> 
> http://www.spike.com/video/cat-herding/2666557


I've heard of that but would have never believed it without video proof.

----------


## Justin Case

well according to this,  The concentration camps are also Military bases,,  LOL
http://www.greatdreams.com/concentra...-locations.htm

They list basses in Ca as these "Camps"

----------


## Pal334

Justin,, Thanks for that link.

I can officially debunk this one. I live just off the perimeter, served there in the National Guard for almost 25 years. And was a shift security supervisor during multiple activations over the years.This is a good example of a moron just looking at a map and dreaming up a story.
NEW JERSEY

NEW JERSEY 
Earle Naval Weapons Station Colts Neck 11,000 
*McGuire AFB Wrightstown 3,598*  their highlight
NAS Lakehurst Lakehurst 7,400 



Ft. Dix / McGuire AFB - Possible deportation point for detainees. Lots of pictures taken of detention compounds and posted on Internet, this camp is well-known. Facility is now complete and ready for occupancy.

----------


## Pal334

Oops, was I harsh or insensitive in my view of the intellect of the author :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> Oops, was I harsh or insensitive in my view of the intellect of the author


I think that everybody has been rather polite, and given these idiotic claims much more attention than are deserved.

----------


## Justin Case

> Justin,, Thanks for that link.
> 
> I can officially debunk this one. I live just off the perimeter, served there in the National Guard for almost 25 years. And was a shift security supervisor during multiple activations over the years.This is a good example of a moron just looking at a map and dreaming up a story.
> NEW JERSEY
> 
> NEW JERSEY 
> Earle Naval Weapons Station Colts Neck 11,000 
> *McGuire AFB Wrightstown 3,598*  their highlight
> NAS Lakehurst Lakehurst 7,400 
> ...


Yes,  a couple of the ones in ca that are said to be camps under construction are now "Fully built" private owned prisons,,  LOL

----------


## Camp10

The only one "listed" in Maine is in Houlton.  Lol.  I'm sure it is a potato farm or something.  Too bad, these guys should have listed the military area off stream road in Bingham.  Check it out on google satellite...doesnt that look like it would be a perfect place to start this kind of a rumor?  It was some kind of communications base not that long ago..it is just fields now but it still has the fences and signs and a few out buildings.
cut and copy these coordinates 
45.169089,-69.855967
onto the search area of this link.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

----------


## Justin Case

> The only one "listed" in Maine is in Houlton.  Lol.  I'm sure it is a potato farm or something.  Too bad, these guys should have listed the military area off stream road in Bingham.  Check it out on google satellite...doesnt that look like it would be a perfect place to start this kind of a rumor?  It was some kind of communications base not that long ago..it is just fields now but it still has the fences and signs and a few out buildings.
> cut and copy these coordinates 
> 45.169089,-69.855967
> onto the search area of this link.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


  Or you can call it Area 52    lol,,  Btw,,  I just noticed in that link I put up,,  its called "Greatdreams.com"   hahaha

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Internment camps have been a less than glorified part of our past. It is not unreasonable to acknowledge the possibilty of them in the future. It is such a terrible accusation that it should not be made lightly and you should be sure of your facts before making any such claim.

----------


## crashdive123

> Internment camps have been a less than glorified part of our past. It is not unreasonable to acknowledge the possibilty of them in the future. It is such a terrible accusation that it should not be made lightly and *you should be sure of your facts before making any such claim*.


As should those that make claims that are designed to cause fear and panic.

----------


## Camp10

> As should those that make claims that are designed to cause fear and panic.


I thought that was his point as well.

----------


## AirborneEagles

At least we are finding some answers...slowly. I am one that just wants to find the answers to any questions, it was nothing like a fear mongering thing even if I get that about every post I put up. haha. That is expected on a daily basis. I tell someone to even check out this site and they get all upset and say I am fear mongering them. haha. For crying out loud. It just never ends. =/

Anyway, I just want answers as some of you do and if the internet helps by others doing some footwork or going next door to check these things out and post what they find, then that is one more piece of the puzzle solved. 

I am just waiting for someone to post, "I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of a FEMA camp near my house". =) Politicians have a sense of humor.

----------


## SARKY

Well I guess I have to give a smal History lesson here.
1: Americans have been rounded up and put into camps not once but twice in the 20th century
2: Both times were under PROGRESSIVE Democrats (Wilson and FDR)
3: Given the obama IS a PROGRESSIVE Democrat, it is NOT out of the realm of possibility. Let us not forget that bush was a PROGRESSIVE Republican. 
4: Cass Sunstein (the present regulatory czar) has come out and said that all cospiracy theories wether they are true or not need to be lumped together and discredited in order to allow the government to continue doing what it is doing.
So given this information you can believe what you want, as for me I would rather err on the side of the American people rather on the side of government!
If we are going to discuss this further, lets do it with history as our foundation and a looking glass to make coparisons with.

----------


## Rick

It's simple stuff. Point one out and someone check it out. Simple as that. So far, several have been debunked and none confirmed. 

If this were true stuff then doesn't anyone think the news orgs would be all over it? Reputable new orgs. This is ratings stuff. You guys talk all the time about how news orgs only care about ratings. Well, here's one and I've yet to see it on the nightly news.

----------


## SARKY

If this were true stuff then doesn't anyone think the news orgs would be all over it? Reputable new orgs. This is ratings stuff. You guys talk all the time about how news orgs only care about ratings. Well, here's one and I've yet to see it on the nightly news.

No! It is only rating stuff if you want to dig up dirt not help shovel the dirt. It seems the only reputable investigate news source is the enquirer. So how sick is that?

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

It's time to put all this doom and gloom behind us. Havn't you heard, the recession ended in June of 2009. Happy days are here again!

----------


## Winnie

> It's time to put all this doom and gloom behind us. Havn't you heard, the recession ended in June of 2009. Happy days are here again!


It must have happened so quick I missed it! story of my life......

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute. The news orgs were all over Rod Blagojevich, Tom Delay, Jim McGreevy, Guantanamo, the Pat Tillman cover up, and the Bell, California pay scandal but they would let this one slide. Riiiiiiiiight.

----------


## rwc1969

> Well I guess I have to give a smal History lesson here.
> 1: Americans have been rounded up and put into camps not once but twice in the 20th century
> 2: Both times were under PROGRESSIVE Democrats (Wilson and FDR)
> 3: Given the obama IS a PROGRESSIVE Democrat, it is NOT out of the realm of possibility. Let us not forget that bush was a PROGRESSIVE Republican. 
> 4: Cass Sunstein (the present regulatory czar) has come out and said that all cospiracy theories wether they are true or not need to be lumped together and discredited in order to allow the government to continue doing what it is doing.
> So given this information you can believe what you want, as for me I would rather err on the side of the American people rather on the side of government!
> If we are going to discuss this further, lets do it with history as our foundation and a looking glass to make coparisons with.


A breath of fresh air, finally!

----------


## canid

If i believed for a moment that FEMA was not taking measures to prepare for containment and quarantine in the event of a new epidemic of any disease with a high morbidity and mortality rate and a high virulence, i would have to conclude they weren't doing their job.

i recognize the mentality of trepidation and even paranoia i see surrounding such an idea, and i know also that it carries a realistic potential for abuse or at least negligence.

the fact is that FEMA is charged with, and empowered for the management of and recovery from federal emergencies, and i know for a fact that our government is as concerned about communicable disease as the bulk of the population, and i know that if addressed in a sane and rational manner, the concern is warranted.

----------


## Pal334

All I would ask is  some evidence that they exist. Just one tiny tidbit would work. One credible picture, one person who has first hand knowledge. 
I for one would refrain from the "what if, maybe could debate", it just makes my head hurt..

----------


## Rick

I've been thinking about this all day (really I haven't but it makes it sound like I do something on occasion). Three hots and a cot. A recreation yard. Color television. Government paid health care. No one can break in on me. Free electricity. Free water. My own private security force. This gig is better than welfare by a long shot. If someone would find a legit site I'd probably volunteer for it. Does anyone know if they have dry cleaning service?

----------


## Pal334

_"Does anyone know if they have dry cleaning service?"_
Geesh Rick, no need when you wear the polyester jump suits

----------


## SARKY

> I've been thinking about this all day (really I haven't but it makes it sound like I do something on occasion). Three hots and a cot. A recreation yard. Color television. Government paid health care. No one can break in on me. Free electricity. Free water. My own private security force. This gig is better than welfare by a long shot. If someone would find a legit site I'd probably volunteer for it. Does anyone know if they have dry cleaning service?


Rick, I'll just bet they will geld you too! Won't that be fun!!!!

----------


## AirborneEagles

Ok, first I have nothing personally against FEMA other than what it is capable of doing by given such executive orders. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11051 specifies the responsibility of the Office of Emergency Planning (FEMA) and gives authorization to put all Executive Orders into effect in times of increased international tensions and economic or financial crisis.

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11049 assigns emergency preparedness function to federal departments and agencies, consolidating 21 operative Executive Orders issued over a fifteen year period.

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11921 allows the Federal Emergency Preparedness Agency to develop plans to establish control over the mechanisms of production and distribution, of energy sources, food, railroads, highways, wages, salaries, credit and the flow of money in U.S. financial institution in any undefined national emergency. It also provides that when a state of emergency is declared by the President, Congress cannot review the action for six months. 

but also, all other 21 executive orders give full control over everything and FEMA has that full control, which suspends the Constitution and the Bill of Rights since during any situation that FEMA deems is a crisis in which it has to take over, all rights of the citizens are evoked. Thus, the three branches of Government are null and void once FEMA takes over the Nation in a crisis. 

So some proof that FEMA has FEMA camps. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zjst...embedded#at=26

Kind of makes you think. What?

Interesting article about someone who researched FEMA.
http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/FBI/FEMA_ITSG.html

So what about your rights during an crisis? For your own protection and survival, do you think you get to keep your guns or stay in your own home when FEMA demands you get out and give up you guns? Old lady get tackled for not leaving and giving up her guns for protection. Katrina. If anyone tackled my mother like this, grrrrr. 
http://www.youtube.com/sesamestreet

A FEMA camp in Texas on film and people protesting it. Illegals or who?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mntQo...embedded#at=87

Now as for the news, actually if you think it will be on the News what FEMA does think again. Most of the news today you have to dig for on other sites to find the truth. I can list many which just cover a few things, but they show video and pictures of what is really going on, which some will of course pass off as whatever. 

Ok, so say they are preparing with mass graves and coffins for a large disaster so bodies won't pile up. Then why isn't it on the news to comfort people instead of piling up coffins next to the highway and act as if it is a big secret? Why not just go public and say, well we think we should have these things on hand just in case half of America get the plague. Nothing on the news, not one word. 

So on the other hand, FEMA has only 2600 employees so if an Earthquake happens that takes out several States, by the executive order they can take control of those States with their civil defense (without the help of the National Guard who would actually be the first responders by State orders) so if the coffins are because of this and their thinking they won't be able to help in time, then fine. Let the people create their own survival and civil defense along with having the Guard and military be of assistance instead of giving all the power to FEMA and the Department of Homeland security (merged now). 

As for these FEMA camps, there are no medical facilities that are seen on any of the videos. These are all outdoors, some with holding cells inside, but not enough to counter a full disaster. So no medical facilities would mean instant death for any wounded. 

So those people who didn't leave their home and go to a FEMA camp were arrested and hauled off. So if you think you can stay at home during a disaster, think again. You will have to bug out or go to a FEMA camp.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm5PC...layer_embedded

Ok, so let us look at FEMA's Plan in its original form.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...nt=iceweasel-a

When you read it, you are thinking is this Russia?

I don't mind them rounding up violent illegals, but its a little pushy going into American citizens homes and forcing them to go to a FEMA camp when they can take care of themselves. So you are treated like children. Get on the school bus or get your teeth knocked out in a way of speaking. 

Anyway, it wasn't hard to find these things and I am sure many will find more. Just keep it in the back of your mind, what rights do you really have anymore? So remember, What if?

----------


## Rick

This is exactly the type of stuff that perpetuates this kind of thinking. You failed to investigate your own posting. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11051 was signed by Kennedy in 1962 and revoked by Executive Order 12148. Remember the Cuban Missile Crisis? 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11049 was also signed by Kennedy. It was revoked by EO 11253.

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11921 was signed by Ford in 1976. It has been around for over 30 years. 

Spend some time on the Federal Register and research some of this. You'll find EO's have been passed all the way back to Lincoln. EOs are a critical element to how the President runs the country and have been since 1862.  

If you believe in this stuff then fine. More power to you but for your own sanity take some time to investigate it and don't just rely on what some goober posts on the internet.

----------


## lucznik

So, I think there is probably a middle ground that we should be looking at here...

I certainly don't have any fears about being rounded up into some FEMA camp.  And the so-called documentation for such camps has truly been rather comical.  

However, there is no getting around the fact that the government has in the recent past (and very well could again in the future) trampled on civilians' rights, abused its power, and ignored the Constitution. 

In New Orleans, during the Katrina aftermath, both the New Orleans Police Department and the United States National Guard were employed to round up law abiding citizens and force them from their homes (even in areas not directly affected by the floods) and to confiscate their legally-owned, Constitutionally-protected firearms.  Both groups willingly and actively participated in these activities.  The National Guard was even documented breaking into and occupying a local church to set up a base camp, again with no permission and in violation of numerous Constitutional and legal provisions.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm5PC...layer_embedded  (at about time stamp 1:45)

So too, police officers were documented firing on unarmed civilians, killing some and wounding others and then engaging in a cover-up (including the false charging of some of the victims who survived with Attempted Homicide of a Police Officer).

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/25/us/25orleans.html

It is good that these things are now being properly investigated and the guilty (presumably, eventually) punished, but that doesn't help any of the people victimized by agents of our government whose job it was to protect and to serve them and to defend the Constitution.

If it could happen there, it could happen anywhere; especially with liberal politicians in power who hate and actively try to thwart the Second Amendment. 

So don't go crazy with paranoid fear about the Gov't coming to round you up into concentration camps, but also don't kid yourself into believing those in power have your best interests at heart or that your "Rights" will somehow matter to them.  You are best off to have an emergency plan that involves, as much as possible, requiring minimal assistance from and/or contact with government agencies coming to "help."

----------


## Justin Case

a lot of things went wrong in the aftermath of katrina ,  But if not for FEMA "camps" being set up,  There would have been Countless Families living on the street with no kind of roof over their heads.  They "FEMA" had to buy trailers for them to stay in,  That fact alone tells you that there were no Fema "Facilities" to House anyone in,

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Rick, Two things impressed me as I was learning about the executive orders and then a year later them being revoked. People will only mention the facts that make thier case but learning they had been revoked did not bring me much relief because they can issue any executive order anytime they please. Thier is just too much bad information. It can be much simplier. People are crap therefore civilization is a pile of crap. Expanding economy and unchecked population growth in a finite world will lead to disaster at some point. How soon? It's hard to sift through all the lies but there is going to be more problems as people don't get thier slice of the pie. People are just to smart to get simple logic. My research into conspiracy theories has led me to certain conclusions. There are many people conspiring to do things but are much to stupid to pull off a global conspiracy but there is a spiritual evil that drives it all. It is on coarse as predicted thousands of years ago. Yet I manage to keep a postive mental attitude as I am spining through space on a rock traveling at 17,000 mph. Amazing what you can get used to.

----------


## rwc1969

History has proven time and again that the govt and it's employees, in times of crisis, do whatever they feel like doing regardless of public opinion, law, EO's or what have you. If needed they will just re-write the laws or create new EO's to serve their purposes.

So, knowing which EO's are on or off the books at any given point in time is kind of a moot point, I believe.

The thing about conspiracy theories is you can't prove or disprove them, that's why they're called theories. LOL!

----------


## Pal334

Thanks Rick, you saved my blood pressure.

I still see nothing that supports the "FEMA camp" theory. Just some "tom foolery" by people with too much time on their hands making silly videos and maintaining fantasy sites on the internet.

If "you"(read as anyone) have it, bring it on

----------


## Rick

I do agree with both of your assessments on EOs. That's sort of the way they are designed. I'm not certain I'd want it any other way. The President is the one responsible for the basic functions of government (fielding the army, commerce, public safety, etc). We can cuss and discuss whether or not they do the job or how well they do it but in order for the person in that position to do the job they have to have the tools to do it. 

I wouldn't have wanted Cuba to fire off a couple of missiles and have Kennedy spend the next couples of days or weeks working with Congress on what action he could take. Think of EOs as disaster planning. They lay down what actions are to be taken under what circumstances, who is responsible and how it's to be done. 

If you follow the Federal Register, which has all of the EO's and their current disposition, you'll find that many have been overridden, many have been amended and many are still valid and on the books. 

http://www.archives.gov/federal-regi...cutive-orders/

EDIT: I guess I should have added that since they are a matter of public record there is no conspiracy associated with them. If you disagree with a particular EO then contact your legislators and ask them to intervene.

----------


## AirborneEagles

I agree with some points and disagree with other points. After all nobody thinks alike in this world. I just mainly wanted to find answers to why some things are so under the rug, when they say one thing and do the opposite like in Katrina. They seemingly do not follow the guidelines of the Constitution, therefore they feel it does not apply to them. That is my main concern if there was a large disaster and several States took the damage, then will they be treated the same or end up worse like those in Katrina? So all the more for sites like this and Survival to be a key ingredient to everyone who does not want to end up a victim or without during a disaster. 

It just may be the hidden reason so many will bug out when a disaster happens, since it won't just be the criminals and thieves to worry about, it may be FEMA or the DHS that will come in and tell you what you can and cannot do in your own home and land or that you have to leave or else and be trucked away to God knows where. 

I am not a conspiracy theorist, I just want answers. Like anyone else would.
Then at least we know where we stand and how much of any rights we do have during a disaster. So far, it seems None. So I will be among the many bugging out.

----------


## AirborneEagles

Actually, also Rick, the President has no authority to control the Nation like a dictator, that is for Congress and the other Branches of Government to vote on which laws will be passed. Not the President. He is only the spokesman for the Nation and be a diplomat. 
When the President makes laws without going through Congress, that is a violation of the Constitution and Treason, as Clinton, Bush and now Obama has been doing. Just FYI. Look it up.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Actually, also Rick, the President has no authority to control the Nation like a dictator, that is for Congress and the other Branches of Government to vote on which laws will be passed. Not the President. He is only the spokesman for the Nation and be a diplomat. 
> When the President makes laws without going through Congress, that is a violation of the Constitution and Treason, as Clinton, Bush and now Obama has been doing. Just FYI. Look it up.


Ok, I'm not the most educated guy in the world but *Who appoints the Supreme court judges and controls the Dept. of Justice?* Just saying.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Ok, I'm not the most educated guy in the world but *Who appoints the Supreme court judges and controls the Dept. of Justice?* Just saying.


Agreed congress might make the laws but IMO they usually do what POTUS says he wants done.

----------


## Rick

AE - EOs have nothing to do with making laws. Congress granted the President EO authority. He operates within the realm of those laws. Seriously, take some time to read up on what EOs are and how they operate. This stuff is all above board and part of the public record.

"Executive orders are official documents, numbered consecutively, through  which the President of the United States manages the operations of the  Federal Government."

http://www.archives.gov/federal-regi...ut.html#orders

----------


## Rick

You don't have to worry. I'd be happy to explain it all to you but, unfortunately, it's classified.

----------


## Batch

I tend to believe you got to be a (classified) (classified) to believe that video. The onion logo or you could google the rep John Haller.

----------


## Justin Case

Onion Span ?   LOL

----------


## crashdive123

FEMA Camps.......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tundrascout

:eyepoke: I got "Onioned" lol
Here's the link I originally posted, and deleted out of embarrassment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EcRMpRfhQk
Hard to tell whats real and what isnt these days....

----------


## Rick

No problem. You can join the rest of us on the "dang, I thought that was real" bench. We all sit there from time to time. (I'm standing my ground on WWF. Those guys ARE real!)

----------


## crashdive123

Just please don't get anybody started on chemtrails.  I don't think I could handle another round of robust laughter this evening.

----------


## Sourdough

Spread the word: They only feed the prisoners "Sourdough" Brand Bean'GLOP... :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Rick

The Air Force says that chemtrails, ""has been investigated and refuted by many established and accredited  universities, scientific organizations, and major media publications".

That's what they want you to believe........

----------


## Winnie

What's a chemtrail?

----------


## Sourdough

> What's a chemtrail?


Eat Bean'Glop and RUN to the outhouse. It is the gasses trail you leave behind.

----------


## crashdive123

> What's a chemtrail?


Have you ever seen a jetliner flying high in the sky?  Have you ever seen the trail that is left behind them?  Contrails are condensation trails and artificial cirrus clouds made by the exhaust of aircraft engines or wingtip vortices which precipitate a stream of tiny ice crystals in moist, frigid upper air.

There is a small group (at least I hope it is small) that believe the "government" is creating them, and that they are designed to ...... (insert your favorite form of population or mind control here).

----------


## Winnie

Ahhhh, I see. Some folk will believe anything.

----------


## ravenscar

As nobody has accounted for the containers that may or may not be coffins, what else could they be? To me they look like storage bins, but what could anyone need millions of them for? Not to sound like a peyote head but what if its premeasures to use them sites if it becomes nessisary?

----------


## Rick

Well, if you read the whole thread you would have seen that at least one of the sites has a field full of coffins that are really pallets of dirt. In any case, welcome to the forum. How about stopping by the Introduction section and tells us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## ravenscar

I thought a did, my browser probobly said "no sir" and pretended to work

----------


## AirborneEagles

I wonder how many of the 100 million armed Americans will actually use their gun to defend themselves during martial law, in the case it is a house to house search or the fact people may be forced to choose sides since any large scale martial law would turn into a much larger war. 

Now why I say this is because Russian scholars think that America will come to an end by December 2010 from the large bank collapse. Yes, another large bank went under and it was the largest yet in America. However, relating this to Martial law because people can't get their money out of the banks or get to their deposit boxes may stir some uneasy quarrels, perhaps with shoot outs. Ok, does this make the scene for a complete all out war in the Nation? Perhaps not, not unless enough people are without their money and have not prepared and end up trying to take on the banks to get their money out or to at least get their valuables out of the failed banks. Or will it be a FED buy out of the failed banks or will the tax payers bail out the banks once again to save grace? Will it be another force upon Congress to bail out the banks using Martial law as a fear tactic so the tax payers do bail out the failed banks? I don't know, but I don't think martial law will come over just some lost money, it would have to be something bigger. Not unless however the stones thrown end up bringing more troops in and then more will think its an all out invasion of the Constitution and their rights as American Citizens, then perhaps it can scale up to be something pretty bad for all.

I hope nothing happens to end up being any sort of drastic measure from the Government to try and control the people, for I don't think it would work out very well. 

So what does anyone else think, will a huge banking crisis and large bank failure cause martial law? If you did, how far would you think it would go?
Or would it have to be something much bigger to get the people really stirred up and angry?

----------


## BENESSE

> So what does anyone else think, will a huge banking crisis and large bank failure cause martial law? If you did, how far would you think it would go?
> Or would it have to be something much bigger to get the people really stirred up and angry?


Oh, it's gonna be much bigger and it's already happening--the ban of  toys in a happy meal. 
Just not sure how much more can people take before  reaching a breaking point. 
How far will it go? Imagine a full on tantrum X 100,000.00+ and you get the picture.

----------


## Rick

I think it would be nice if you quote your sources. Who are the Russian scholars? What bank failed? 




> will a huge banking crisis and large bank failure cause martial law?


Can I ask where you've been the last two years?

----------


## Pal334

I have to be blunt, without sources, is difficult to lend credibility to that statement. And besides, why would the opinions of scholars from a failed country have any impact on us?

----------


## SARKY

I hope you guys are watching or at least taping Glenn Beck this week. He is laying a lot of this stuff out. With the Fed ((which needs to go the way of the Dodo) monetizing our debt, stand by to be in the same position as 1920's Germany. I guess i'll need to go out and get a wheelbarrow. When inflation really hits then you will see riots in the street like never before.

----------


## BigDaddy

> I wonder how many of the 100 million armed Americans will actually use their gun to defend themselves during martial law, in the case it is a house to house search or the fact people may be forced to choose sides since any large scale martial law would turn into a much larger war. 
> 
> Now why I say this is because Russian scholars think that America will come to an end by December 2010 from the large bank collapse. Yes, another large bank went under and it was the largest yet in America. However, relating this to Martial law because people can't get their money out of the banks or get to their deposit boxes may stir some uneasy quarrels, perhaps with shoot outs. Ok, does this make the scene for a complete all out war in the Nation? Perhaps not, not unless enough people are without their money and have not prepared and end up trying to take on the banks to get their money out or to at least get their valuables out of the failed banks. Or will it be a FED buy out of the failed banks or will the tax payers bail out the banks once again to save grace? Will it be another force upon Congress to bail out the banks using Martial law as a fear tactic so the tax payers do bail out the failed banks? I don't know, but I don't think martial law will come over just some lost money, it would have to be something bigger. Not unless however the stones thrown end up bringing more troops in and then more will think its an all out invasion of the Constitution and their rights as American Citizens, then perhaps it can scale up to be something pretty bad for all.
> 
> I hope nothing happens to end up being any sort of drastic measure from the Government to try and control the people, for I don't think it would work out very well. 
> 
> So what does anyone else think, will a huge banking crisis and large bank failure cause martial law? If you did, how far would you think it would go?
> Or would it have to be something much bigger to get the people really stirred up and angry?




AE  I am failing to make the connection between a bank collapse and martial law
We, like 999,998 other armed Americans, lost money in the stocks (over $250k)America didnt come to an end. Several of the biggest banks in the country HAVE been bailed outI havent seen any shoot outs.

Martial law? House to house searches? Choosing sides? Large war? Where did you get all this stuff?!?
The only thing that gets the people really stirred up and angry are those Russian scholars (we call them progressives) that dont know JACK about the American people.

Perhaps those Russian scholars should be worrying about their own country being in the toilet. Americans will fix America. We just took our first step seven days ago. And that evidence is irrefutable.

----------


## crashdive123

The thread that should've, but wouldn't die.

----------


## Rick

> I hope you guys are watching or at least taping Glenn Beck this week. He  is laying a lot of this stuff out. With the Fed ((which needs to go the  way of the Dodo) monetizing our debt, stand by to be in the same  position as 1920's Germany. I guess i'll need to go out and get a  wheelbarrow. When inflation really hits then you will see riots in the  street like never before.


Based on what?

----------


## AirborneEagles

AMBAC filed for bankruptcy.
 Second largest bank and bond insurer in the world based in the USA. 
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6A75EW20101108

It would be a bail out of close to 1 trillion dollars to save that bank. Are you prepared for higher inflation as a result of it? Every time the FED buys out bonds, bails out other banks with your money, or makes bad choices you will pay for it with interest. 

For those who don't know what this bank does or is, google it please.

Here is what was expected from even Oct. 2010 that they predicted would happen by this time.
http://www.pakalertpress.com/2010/10...llwinter-2010/

Since 2008 there have been 318 banks that have closed their doors on US soil. So add up where this will go in the next turn and how many other banks line up to get bailed out and watch inflation go up and as Sarky said, you better have a wheelbarrow full of money to buy an egg. Now, will that lead to some sort of revolt? Resistance against oppression from the FED? I don't know, but expect it.

Google it. 

So will there be angry mobs tearing down the FED building that may require martial law? Who knows. 

As for the Commies predicting anything, yes they are wrong as always, but you know they are just hoping we fall flat on our faces. Instead of building up our gold reserves (having another gold rush in America) the FED just keeps printing money out of thin air. Right now it is a fraction of 1 percent of the Dollar that is backed up by gold. How long can this go? Their idea is to print more money, they even use the total population as a source for how much money they can print and all sorts of crazy things to figure out ways to keep printing money. It can't last forever, in fact it can't go on for another year like this. Yet, they smudge the books, try to cover up errors and think paper is the way to saving grace, but paper never saves anything, only Gold is the solid backing of any solid currency. China has all their noodles backed by gold. We don't. Bad place for us to be in. High inflation, more bank failures and eventually meltdown. Common sense. 

Things that are worth thinking about. I say expect and prepare for the worst and if anything happens that is on a small or large scale you can handle it and survive it. Improvise, adapt and overcome the situtation. Preparing is just a tool to survival. 
http://www.morningliberty.com/2010/0...2010-meltdown/

Some of it could be garbage, some of it makes sense. Just the fact is America is in denial of what is really happening and perhaps it will not wake them up till it is leaving them with empty pockets. Most Americans do not even know who really owns the Federal Reserve. They are not Americans and they don't care about America and in fact try to make themselves immune to American policies and even congress. If you want to know, google it and be shocked. Wakey up people.

All I am saying is, based on the events that are taking place, the constant theft of your pocket books, the whirlwind of garbage coming from the FED and their suicide mission for this country, what will happen when most Americans do break?

----------


## BENESSE

> All I am saying is, based on the events that are taking place, the constant theft of your pocket books, the whirlwind of garbage coming from the FED and their suicide mission for this country, *what will happen when most Americans do break?*


Hopefully they'll still be able to get on D. Phil show. He's been known to work miracles.

----------


## kyratshooter

Isn't Hope and Change wonderful?

This thread sets a new record, it has covered every major conspiricy theory of the 20th and part of the 21st Centuries!

Did we cover area 51 yet?

How about the missle off the California coast?

----------


## Rick

See? This is exactly the kind of crap that stirs people up. 

First, AMBAC is NOT a bank. It's a bond insurer and is regulated by the insurance commission in Wisconsin. Not the FDIC and not any federal agency. 

Second, they filed for Chapter 11. They didn't fail so no one is bailing them out. Just so you know, Chapter 11 of the U.S. Bankruptcy Code allows them to operate as a debtor in possession. That means they still control the company plus they have the option of restructuring their debt along with many other protections. 

No impact to inflation and no impact to interest rates. 

Take you own advice, please. Google it. 

You can sleep peacefully for another day. I've got your back.

----------


## Winnie

> The thread that should've, but wouldn't die.


What he said

----------


## AirborneEagles

I guess this site is clearing for just hikers and campers who live in a bubble and are first to deny everything. So what was the preparedness forum for again? What a waste of time this forum is. I feel like I am dealing with teenagers who are still not weened off the nipple. This site is a joke.
Cancel my account.

----------


## Rick

You post stuff that is completely wrong and then get mad at us? Here's a thought, try researching some of this stuff before you post it. As for the teenage part, I've never bought that you were anything other than a kid. And that's just based on your posts.

----------


## crashdive123

> I guess this site is clearing for just hikers and campers who live in a bubble and are first to deny everything. So what was the preparedness forum for again? What a waste of time this forum is. I feel like I am dealing with teenagers who are still not weened off the nipple. This site is a joke.
> Cancel my account.


This forum is a lot of things, but what it is NOT is the home for conspiracy theory nutjobs living in the parents basement and afraid to come outdoors because "the man" is out to get them.  It is NOT the place where people read the rantings of a freaking lunatic like Alex Jones and start spewing his words to anybody - whether they will listen or not.  It is NOT the place where when we disagree we act like two year olds and say cancel my account.  

You don't like it here?  Don't let the URL hit you in the arse on the way out!

I know, I know - probably just the product of chemtrails.

----------


## BENESSE

AE, if you can't stand to have your beliefs challenged maybe you need to re examine them privately, at least for your own sake.
No mater how uncomfortable it might make you feel, it's good to have others try and poke holes at your foundation. 
If it's sound, it will stand no matter what. If it's not, wouldn't you rather know that now before it catches you unawares?

----------


## Pal334

> I guess this site is clearing for just hikers and campers who live in a bubble and are first to deny everything. So what was the preparedness forum for again? What a waste of time this forum is. I feel like I am dealing with teenagers who are still not weened off the nipple. This site is a joke.
> Cancel my account.


B said it well.  When you / we / I post something here, we/ I / you need to be willing to be engaged in a  constructive discussion. It takes a thick skin,some effort and maturity, but you would be suprised what you can learn.
Making statements like: _" I feel like I am dealing with teenagers who are still not weened off the nipple."_ Certainly does not advance your point very well when dealing with mature people. If you take the time, you will be suprised at the diversity of backgrounds, and experience that is represented by this group.

----------


## BigDaddy

Wow...WOW!
This is truly mind boggling. Here we are, a group of people, he'll bent on surviving TEOTWAWKI and we can't even survive a thread on our own forum without someone having a hissy fit, taking their ball and going home. Can't we just agree to disagree? Better yet, can't we just ban this type of topic all together?
This is the type of posts that turned me off to other forums. This is a very good forum and I want to stay.

----------


## crashdive123

Every now and again we get somebody that is talking about conspiracy theories.  They have yet to convince any thinking folks of their voracity.  They usually storm off in a huff like this.  It does make for good entertainment from time to time.

----------


## Rick

Dang it. I spilled my popcorn.

----------


## BENESSE

You know the next one is just around the corner.
Stay tuned, there's more to come.

----------


## NightShade

Rick, crash, benesse, bigdaddy......and others..... Thank you... You guys said it well... I don't have to expend the energy....  Topics like this..... While not horriblle to INTELLIGENTLY debate and talk about.... Often turn into campaigns of misinformation with the intent of anarchy, of course , with the obvious disclaimer of "I hope this never happens, BUT".   Are what turns me off to most "survival forums".... 
The level headness (if that's even a real term) is what makes WSF one of my favorite WILDERNESS survival sites..

Again.... Thank you

----------


## Erratus Animus

You know I am beginning to think that our friend Rick might be one of dem guberment agent types that is trying to throw us off their scent cus we is more smarter than they is  :knight:

----------


## Rick

Er, uh, EA. Come on over here, buddy. No, no, don't mind the guys in the black suits. I've got something in this black van I need to show you.

----------


## finallyME

I have always wondered if AE and Native Dude were one and the same.  They did the same thing, posted long copy and pastes with information that they have never tried.  Anyways......

----------


## Rick

Still waiting on those pics of the stone house he built in a few evenings. You know, the one he built in his back yard and promised pics from start to finish. Or the stove his friend made using methane from bio waste.

----------


## Justin Case

> I guess this site is clearing for just hikers and campers who live in a bubble and are first to deny everything. So what was the preparedness forum for again? What a waste of time this forum is. I feel like I am dealing with teenagers who are still not weened off the nipple. This site is a joke.
> Cancel my account.


No,  "Infowars" and Alex Jones are Jokes !,,,,  Have fun there and dont forget to put on your tin foil hat ! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NightShade

Stove using methane from bio waste ?!? Ha .. I missed that one... While certainly possible..... Well, let's just say it's not the same as using hickory or applewood... I think I'll pass on the steak infused with the subtle taste of poo....

----------


## Justin Case

> Isn't Hope and Change wonderful?
> 
> This thread sets a new record, it has covered every major conspiricy theory of the 20th and part of the 21st Centuries!
> 
> Did we cover area 51 yet?
> 
> *How about the missle off the California coast?*


It was only a airplane,,  I see contrails from jets like that every day when i look to the east at sunrise,,  It "looks" like they are going straight up,,  I cant believe the "Missile" story got the attention it did,  just goes to show how the media hypes crap up . LOL




> It is entirely understandable when viewing the video why people would see it as a mystery missile launch. Therefore, the California missile launch was just an illusion. Now go and try to explain this to all the conspiracy freaks out there. Good luck!


Continue to story and video http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.ac...81474978682277

----------


## SARKY

So JC, just how many privately owned single engine jets do you know of? After all it was only one contrail. Also how many times have you seen a jet engine contrail curl over itself?

----------


## Justin Case

> So JC, just how many privately owned single engine jets do you know of? After all it was only one contrail. Also how many times have you seen a jet engine contrail curl over itself?


Commercial airlines,,  I see them EVERY day,,  4 trails blend into one,  C'mon,,  do you really think that was a missile ?  LOL  You are screwing with me aren't you ?  :Smile: 

Here ya go




> Pentagon says no evidence vapor trail came from anything but an aircraft


http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la...tory?track=rss

http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/11/11/.../?iid=moreonnf

----------


## Rick

Give him a break, Sarky. You know he has trouble typing.

----------


## Rick

Never fly with a drunk pilot. Just sayin'

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Missile contrails 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Pretty Cool !

----------


## Batch

Glenn Beck isn't much better than Alex Jones. They make their living making you paranoid. 

Not that there is anything wrong with that (being paranoid). Check your facts though.

----------


## Rick

Looks like chemtrails to me. Or smoke signals.

----------


## crashdive123

> Glenn Beck isn't much better than Alex Jones. They make their living making you paranoid. 
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that (being paranoid). Check your facts though.


One sites verifiable sources.  I'll let you figure out which one.

----------


## welderguy

I'm kind of surprised he lasted this long in the forum, I expected him to take his toys and go a long time ago.

----------


## Justin Case

> Glenn Beck isn't much better than Alex Jones. They make their living making you paranoid. 
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that (being paranoid). Check your facts though.


Agree 1000%

----------


## Justin Case

LOL 

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/we...le--impossible

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I did check on the ones supposed to be here. 2 were bunk and one was very suspiciously possible with no other purpose I could think of. It looks like some kind of dedicated prison facilty and is strategically positioned north of Anchorage. Death Camp would be stretch but definately some kind of holding facility. Why just me? If we all checked our own area we would get a better idea. You and I did our part. we need everybody else to go out a check the ones that are supposed to be in thier area.
> 
> *Boots in the field, baby!*


I have more or less debunked the third camp. I talked to a soldier that was locked up in it. It is used to train soldiers for thier possible capture. I knew it looked like a prisoner camp and now I know why.

----------


## Rick

Good for you, AS. Checking out this stuff on our own is important. So much garbage is just reposted time and time again and so few bother to verify on their own.

----------


## hunter63

> I have more or less debunked the third camp. I talked to a soldier that was locked up in it. It is used to train soldiers for thier possible capture. I knew it looked like a prisoner camp and now I know why.


I agree, with the checking stuff out, things aren't always as they seem.

This was posted in the paper a couple years ago, Fort McCoy, in WI, was used as a detention camp for Cubans, now used for training.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Intresting that it's required to get a background check, and drug test to be a terrorist...........

----------


## Reverend Greg

I did some welding in a large(50,000sqft.) refrigerated room at a FEMA warehouse in Atlanta...Its next to a rail line...OMG Im part of The Machine...Nice thread...we Nned to hear from jesse Ventura.
(G)

----------


## Rick

Perhaps, and this is just a guess, but perhaps you ain't one of us. Youse one of them. I'll bet your job is to indoctrinate the kids ain't it? Fess up! Where's my tin hat at?

----------


## Reverend Greg

> Perhaps, and this is just a guess, but perhaps you ain't one of us. Youse one of them. I'll bet your job is to indoctrinate the kids ain't it? Fess up! Where's my tin hat at?


 :drink: I have drank the Koolaid and I do Indoctrinate the children...In the Cubscout way!!!I read this whole thread earlier and it is pretty thin...like the Bilderbergs and the Free Masons
I do know that the lOcaal masons are planning on taking over the Chicken barbeque world ...
(G)

----------


## Rick

HooRay!!! If the Free Masons take over the Chicken BBQ will it be Free Chicken BBQ? Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout.

----------


## nevergiveup

I've seen Jesse Ventura's deal on t.v.! I myself find it hard to beleive, but, history repeats itself, sad but true. Look at who the pres. has around him! (Watch Glenn Beck)
I have to say one thing: Please spread the word, to the whole country....not much can really happen while the American people are armed!! I think what might go down is all communications will go down..when that happens, be pepared to fight till death! I will never leave my home, unless in a body bag! GOD BLESS AMERICA!!

----------


## Rick

Uh.....okay. Well......okay. Why not drag your body bag over to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself? And you might stop by the Rules section and brush up on those while you're at it. 

As for communications going down. Not gonna happen. Waaaaay too much money there. I mean....waaaaaaaaay too much money there.

----------


## Winnie

Oh my word, the Twilight zone has opened for busines again, I see.

----------


## BENESSE

Winnie, that's what gets everyone's heart go pitty-pat, if only for a brief moment.
Let the festivities begin!

----------


## Pal334

I am too tired to get into this. B or Winnie, please make the popcorn and we can watch  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

I came....I read.....now I'm leaving....No intelligent life here.

----------


## kyratshooter

just remember the code words and they will let you out, no problem, free pass, its:

"Soylent Green"

----------


## klkak

Should I get involved in this thread?

----------


## crashdive123

Sure.  I always enjoy your no nonsense, straight forward approach to things.

----------


## r0ckhamm3r

Hate to break it to ya, the one shown on the "map of FEMA camps" outside Eldon, MO is a farm that belongs to a friend of mine.  Unless he has some deep dark secrets that he is very good at hiding.....hmmm, underground FEMA camps?  Bet he is storing the alien bodies from the Roswell crash too.

Seriously, time to remove the tin foil hat and take everything you see on the internet with a grain of salt.  Or in this case, a 100 lb. bag of salt.

----------


## Rick

I think you'll fit in okay.

----------


## Trabitha

> Glenn Beck isn't much better than Alex Jones. They make their living making you paranoid. 
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that (being paranoid). Check your facts though.



I can't agree with that.  Beck repeatedly tells you to check your findings and educate yourself.  He shows you what HE finds and where he finds it, and encourages  you to do your own fact checks.  :Wink:   Just sayin'.

----------


## sushidog

x2 + Beck! He's got his head squarely on his shoulders, regardless of what you might believe is the accuracy of his predictions. He's been right much more than he's been wrong. OK, maybe not Rush's 99.6 % but he's still over 90% in my book. Though he's a tad on the religious side, (well he may be a little over the top at times) I understand and agree with where he's coming from the vast majority of the time.

Chip

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Someone has been listening to way too much Alex Jones LOLOL

----------

